# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  P trap toilet to S trap

## Madjas

I bought the wrong toilet made for a P trap and I have a S trap. Can someone please tell me if there is an adapter available that to suite a P Trap toilet onto a S trap?

----------


## GeoffW1

> I bought the wrong toilet made for a P trap and I have a S trap. Can someone please tell me if there is an adapter available that to suite a P Trap toilet onto a S trap?

  Hi, 
Certainly is, they can be cut to length too, within limits.  
A small difficulty may arise if your floor collar is earthenware and not plastic, but there is a fitting for that too.   :Biggrin:  Your plumber will advise  :Biggrin:

----------


## Black Cat

Why not just swap it? I did when the first (sacked) plumber let me down in the pre-slab-laying department. No problems at all.

----------


## Madjas

Tryed that but Bunnings woundn't come to the party  :Mad:

----------


## Madjas

GeoffW1 - Can you purchase the adaptors easierly? If so where?

----------


## lbg

Do you still have your receipt and was it recently purchased? I've done "change of mind" exchanges/returns with Bunnings heaps of times before. They even take returns without receipt - but you just get a store credit to be used in 14 days....

----------


## Black Cat

Thumbs down to Bunnings!!!

----------


## GeoffW1

> GeoffW1 - Can you purchase the adaptors easierly? If so where?

  
Hi, 
Yes, at a large plumbing suppliers. I see Reece Plumbing are in Brissy, or K & R, some mob like that. You are looking for something like this (attached) but take care as the finned bottom seal on this exact type may not suit your floor collar. 
A real plumber might help you with a comment here  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Cheers

----------


## lbg

I guess using this adapter means the toilet will sit much further forwards from the wall than a normal S trap?

----------


## GeoffW1

> I guess using this adapter means the toilet will sit much further forwards from the wall than a normal S trap?

  Hi, 
Well it did not in my case as the plumber cut the bend to length (it was supplied in the box with the dunny - I was most interested). I think without experience there is another type of bend which will cope with a difficult set-out. It sort of goes forwards under the P-trap outlet. 
Cheers

----------


## Madjas

Thanks Guys

----------

